# Top water



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Do many of you bass anglers use top water lures around here in the rivers and have you been successful?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

In the warmer months topwater seems to work very well! Usually something like a Devil Horse or a lighter colored popper do well for me.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

screwballl said:


> In the warmer months topwater seems to work very well! Usually something like a Devil Horse or a lighter colored popper do well for me.


Is that on escambia, blackwater and yellow you ve had some luck? I ve tossed some frogs before amongst weeds and such but no luck. I do mostly worm and fish plastics alot. Seems a little more challenging to get bass to hit topwater to me. thanks


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I use Topwater on Yellow and the East River. I use a popper type, but I also see alot of guys tossing frogs. 

KsB


----------

